# الان متوفرة لدينا المراييل السلكون للاطفال باشكال رائعة جدا



## هاني سمير (14 يونيو 2013)

​ 
 الان متوفرة لدينا المراييل السلكون للاطفال باشكال رائعة جدا ....

 سهلة الاستعمال ..

 مصنوعة من السلكون الطبي ...

 لا تحتوى على اي مواد قد تضر اطفالكم ... يمكن غسلها واستخدامها بنفس الوقت ... اشكالها الرائعة تجعل اطفالكم يحبون الطعام . 




























 اطلبها الان من 00962799345021 او 00962777338050 

 يتوفر لدينا خدمة التوصيل مطلوب موزعيين في جميع المحافظات والبلاد العربية .



 زورو صفحتنا على الفيس بوك :

 www.fb.com/awsbibs
​


----------

